# Ball Mount Hitch on new tow vehicle?



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

We are going through that very thing at this moment with our new Dodge Ram 1500. Seriously important stuff. This is a great resource for finding information about what equipment is needed to tow a horse trailer safely: Articles We ended up getting this ball mount hitch for our Category IV hitch: Amazon.com: EAZ LIFT Accessories Elite Ball Mount Kit (48110): Automotive. It's for a 2" receiver but I think if you're going to use an EAZLIFT hitch, you should be able to find similar. You can find instructions on the EAZLIFT site for setting up the height and tilt of the ball mount, etc. Next you need the right ball, 2 5/16 comes in different weight capacities! We bought a ball with a ridiculously high weight rating, but find we don't have a socket big enough to put it on! LOL! So we have temporarily downsized to another ball with smaller threaded area (still safe weight range) until we can buy a bigger socket. Hope this helps. Safe hauling!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Some good resources for trailer hitch and slide-ins from this company...


https://www.etrailer.com/faq-ballmount.aspx


There is a entire library of articles and videos to assist and explain how to and why...

The other places I've read good things at is...





Safety Archives - Resources for Horse Trailer Owners







www.dhmco.com









Maintenance Archives - Resources for Horse Trailer Owners







www.dhmco.com












MrTrailer Reviews: Trucks Towing Trailers and Trailer Accessories - Trailering advice and accessories we use MrTrailer Reviews: Trucks Towing Trailers and Trailer Accessories MrTrailer Reviews: Trucks Towing Trailers and Trailer Accessories


MrTrailer Reviews: Trucks Towing Trailers and Trailer Accessories MrTrailer Reviews: Trucks Towing Trailers and Trailer Accessories #




mrtrailer.com





All sites have vast resources of articles concerning all things truck, trailer and towing..
🐴...


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Tractor Supply (TSC) has a big selection of trailer ball sizes and drops.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

My GMC 2500 has a class 5 hitch with 2 1/2" receiver but came with a bushing like this https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Adapters/Reese/58102.html that allows me to use 2" mounts. To determine the drop needed park the trailer on a level spot and level the trailer tongue with the jack. Back the new truck up to it and measure the drop needed.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

.......or if you're only towing a weight that requires a 2 inch you could use a 2 1/2 to 2 reducer.



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/reese-towpower-towing-receiver-reducer-adapter-for-class-v-reduce-from-2-1-2-in-to-2-in-hitch-box-opening?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Just spend the few dollars and purchase what your slide in should be for the safest trailering done
You just spent a whopping amount of money investing in new............do you want to risk it over a $ item???
Remember, you are towing live cargo not the jetski...

There is a bit more than just putting truck to trailer and measuring...your need to take into consideration load weight and truck drop or your "level" just might now put you nose low and you can damage your hitch if you strike the ground pulling into or out of a grade surface....beware.

When you go to purchase those hitch ball make sure it is the size your trailer coupler dictates and rated for the weight you shall be towing.
The proper sized hitchball is not the $5.99 special at Walmart...

Read and be very informed for the safe transport of your horses.......
🐴....


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Point is, a class 5 hitch is not a single bit safer pulling a class 4 load than a class 4 hitch pulling a class 4 load.

There simply is no reason, no reason at all, to use hitching devices that are larger than that recommended for the load being handled, be it a jet ski or a horse.

Otherwise we would want a semi tractor to use for pulling our two horse trailers.

I said that.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Not sure why you would say such a thing TS._

The one thing I will sort-of agree with is you _don't_ need over-kill in capacity but you _*do need*_ to be covered in what you are going to demand of your receiver and hitch components complete.
I for one would rather have a hitch that fits my needs not tax my equipment to the max because it is under-capacity or at max capacity in ability._ Pay attention to* all *the weight breakdowns your hitch rating allows as it is very important._
Here is a article that actually explains exactly why you may want to provide that bit of extra...and that your equipment_* is *_matched across all components to meet your needs.





Types of Trailer Hitches and Hitch Classes - Towing 101


There are many different types of hitches and hitch classes used for towing a trailer. In this guide, we will walk through the 5 hitch classes, comparing weight ratings, features and more. We'll also look at some other hitch types, such as 5th wheel, gooseneck and pintle.




www.curtmfg.com




The article explains clearly the different classes of receivers, the abilities of each receiver and the slide-in size needed and the why's of each.
It then goes to explain weight distribution hitches and more...its a informative fact-filled, easily understood article.
Read the entire article as good information is contained throughout for we never know what the future also holds for each of us.
Honestly it does you not much good to have a better rated capacity receiver when you use a inferior {lower standard} hitch ball or slide in that is not what your receiver calls for..
You _are_ asking for a disaster.

My plan is to be best prepared to tow my trailers safely with proper equipment and rated for the task presented...and to do it legally cause heaven forbid there is a accident and accident investigation you better be properly rated on all pieces or face the consequence alone cause your insurance just went null & void. 
No, you don't need to go overboard as was suggested and mentioned, that_ is_ ridiculous.
You can buy a 2" hitch ball rated for 250 pounds {that would be your jetski} or 5000 pounds {that would be your horse trailer or similar}... or indeed larger rating.
What is your hitch rated for? Why??
What is it you are towing..._live cargo_
You do need to have proper equipment and rating so you not have failures to that equipment for metal fatigue...and it happens far to often in trailering accidents.
As is true in many areas of "horse and equine"..._because you can does not mean you should._

Please be a informed consumer and user of the equipment so your decision is made understanding facts of why you should do what you do, or don't do..it _is_ only you who knows unless you have a problem.. / 
To each their own...decisions are for everyone to make that suit them.
On that...I said and expressed my thoughts and why. I bid you goodnight and adieu... 
Thanks to TS for raising a point of _why._
🐴..._jmo..._


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

horselovinguy said:


> Not sure why you would say such a thing TS.


All I said was to match the load to the equipment whether a load of living things or non-living things. I've never read a classification or recommendation that made divisions on hitch capacities based on what the load is other than weight.

I don't know why you would say otherwise.

The one thing I do over kill on is tires. They are sadly underrated on most new trailers. I only run E rated tires on my trailers and truck.

Do you happen to have a link for a 2" ball rated for 250 pounds? I'm doubting such a thing exists and am wondering why you would include that in the discussion.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

trailscout said:


> Do you happen to have a link for a 2" ball rated for 250 pounds? I'm doubting such a thing exists and am wondering why you would include that in the discussion.


My apologies... I meant 2,500 pounds, forgot a "0"......  
But the message was also received that _*you match* _your hitch ability and capacity, _*not mix.*_
When you go to search you need to read the ball top for its rating cause looking at doesn't tell anything.._.*it matters.*_
There is a big difference in tongue weight and stress from that jetski versus your horse trailer and depending upon your horse trailer those numbers can vary tremendously.

I've seen cracked ball necks, bent ball necks and sheared off necks...because they were not proper to the job at hand.
Some of the cheap "imported" are not the investment you want to make...make your purchase matter and work for you by matching your entire towing package for best outcome and safety.
Most 2" balls are supposed to be for 2,500 - 6,000 pound rating...see, by the time you add a 2 horse trailer, 2 average sized horses in it, tack in it...you just maxed out that ball and some of those receivers.
That is the issue and what you, the consumer, trailer owner and driver and owner of the cargo inside must decide...
Do you do just what covers it or do you step up a bit and have a bit of room for weight fluctuations...
Except for horse trailer specific articles not often do you read about weight distribution hitches and bars, something many refer to as "sway bars"...those items added_ or not_ change dramatically what a vehicle and hitch set-up are capable of safely giving you.

If you read towing forums or google towing questions you can read a lot of people also being confused by the differences..
I was too till I spent the time to get informed of why you buy matched and a bit over your intended capacity when you are dealing with live cargo...
I actually read that someone saw a 2" ball rated at 2,000 pounds capacity..
Yea, no...just leave that horse trailer parked please.

From equispirit horse trailers website came a article _specifically_ about towing bumper pull horse trailers...


https://www.equispirit.com/info/towing-safely.htm


Here is the information you really want...and no, it is_ not _pushing their trailers...
It_ is_ pushing being a informed consumer to keep your horses safer, safest and return home at travel days end..

For all who are reading this thread ...
Your horses rely on you being a informed motorist/consumer as you trailer around the country or neighborhood...
_Please, please do the homework to be safest._
🐴...


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Here's some more info. Class 4=up to 10,000 pounds. Class 5=16,000-17,000 pounds.

Horse trailer axles=3500 pound capacity. Two axles = 7,000 pounds capacity. Tongue connector and even frame of trailer are very likely designed along those same lines for competitive reasons.

So the OP has been happily towing a class 4 trailer with her pickup using a class 4 towing hitch. Now she bought a pickup with a larger engine and suspension that is capable of pulling a class 5 load which her former pickup was not. The manufacturer wisely installed a hitch that would carry all the weight the pickup was now capable of and rated for.

But she's still pulling a class 4 trailer. So how far back do we go with the class 5 update? Clear to the trailer and stop? Or the trailer too? If you don't replace the trailer, you are mixing and matching.

Now the link I provided was for a sleeve manufactured and sold by Reese Towpower who is one of the most prominent manufacturers of trailer towing components.

If there was a problem with it's use, I'm sure Reese would not be offering it. And I'm sure they do not consider it's use under 'mix and match'.

If you seriously have a problem with people using this product, I would suggest you contact the mechanical engineers working for Reese in their development department and include drawings and calculations supporting your position.

If you really think it is unsafe, you would be remiss for not contacting them.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not arguing with you TS....
I placed information as I know it and you want to debate it...go for it.
I won't participate nor take this thread off-track.

I stated what I have been taught, read by respected sources...as did you.
Fantastic...more to read and compare.

The bottom line is the member needs to be informed and do their research themself, not you nor I tell to them.
The links to articles are shared.
What the member chooses to do is their business.

Have a good day.
🐴...


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Just one more thing.......



horselovinguy said:


> You can buy a 2" hitch ball rated for 2,500 pounds {that would be your jetski} or 5000 pounds {that would be your horse trailer or similar}


Class four is 10,000 pounds. Any less parts would be mixing and matching below class four.


https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch-Ball/Tow-Ready/63018.html



If one wants to stick with class 5 a 2 5/16" ball will be needed as there is no such thing as a class five 2" ball.

One of my trailers does receive a 2 5/16" ball but the other is 2" as is typical for horse trailers.

So there ya go! If the trailer receives a 2" ball, you're gonna have to mix and match somewhere along the line. I personally think the insert is fine. But if a true class 4 is wanted, it'll take a 2 inch ball with a 1 1/4" shank. A 1" shank won't rate to a 10k class 4.


https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch-Ball/Curt/C48830.html


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, to resolve this situation, I ended up with this 6" drop BulletProof Hitch:








Amazon.com: BulletProof Hitches™ 2.5" Adjustable Medium Duty (14,000lb Rating) 6" Drop/Rise Trailer Hitch with 2" and 2 5/16" Dual Ball (Black Textured Powder Coat) : Automotive


Buy BulletProof Hitches™ 2.5" Adjustable Medium Duty (14,000lb Rating) 6" Drop/Rise Trailer Hitch with 2" and 2 5/16" Dual Ball (Black Textured Powder Coat): Ball Mounts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





My trailer uses the 2" ball, which is rated up to 10,000lbs - far more than my full trailer weighs, so we aren't maxing anything out. I have it set on the second from lowest height, which gives me a level trailer once loaded.

Note that I also had to source longer safety chains for my trailer using this hitch setup! Fortunately the trailer's 7-pin plug & brake-away cable had enough length.


----------

